# عرض لجميع اجهزة اختبار مواسير البلاستيك بكافة انواعها من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (2 أكتوبر 2011)

​ 


اقدم لكم اليوم عرضا يختص بجميع الاجهزة المختصه باختبارات صناعه المواسير البلاستيكية سواءا كانت​ 
PVC , PPR , PE​ 

*http://www.mediafire.com/?mt83jab7fvyguwn*​ 
وهذا العرض من تصميمي الشخصي ​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​ 






​


----------



## za0 (29 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك . احسنت احنست و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

عاشت الايادي ودمتم سالمين


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 مارس 2016)




----------

